
Show HN: Check if your passw0rd has been compromised - djadmin
https://github.com/djadmin/passw0rd
======
bradknowles
So, you’re just using the Pwned Passwords API?

Is there any actual value that you’re adding here?

~~~
djadmin
Thanks for asking!

I'm very skeptical about checking my passwords on any website, so I've built
this command-line tool which is using the PwnedPassword API with K-Anonymity.

Secondly, it can also be used in any JavaScript Application to check user
passwords.

